# "Fiery Glow" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on January** 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST*.


----------



## Firemajic

This challenge waaaaaas HOT! Sparks flew! Im gonna go have a cigarette... and a drink... and another cigarette....Thanks, the pleasure was alllll mine....


----------



## Hairball

Only three! AAAAAAAACCCCKK!


----------



## Nellie

Voted! Suspenseful now, waiting to see who the winner is!:scratch::excitement:


----------



## Gumby

So many different takes on the theme! Loved it! As usual, it wasn't an easy choice.


----------



## inkwellness

This is a good month for competition.


----------



## escorial

voted


----------



## Phil Istine

I never seem to be able to whittle it down to three on the first pass.  It's better than usual though as I'm down to four.
Cookies and other bribes may be sent by courier.


----------



## aj47

I voted, also.  I notice that no one has zero votes.  That's how tough this month's competition is.


----------



## Phil Istine

astroannie said:


> I voted, also.  I notice that no one has zero votes.  That's how tough this month's competition is.



Not zero, but I worked very hard to achieve that.
It's quite gratifying to know that so many people though mine was fourth best


----------



## Cran

Yes, tough. I'm still working my way through them all, in between other things.


----------



## Cran

*The Critical Moment ...*

I could have used another couple of votes for this one; certainly enough deserving efforts in this challenge, although this is the first challenge I've spend any time on in years. Congrats to everyone who participated, and to Lisa and all the poetry challenge organisers for keeping this challenge going and inspiring the number and quality of entries.

I do feel somewhat for Ned _compromising his effort with that late edit_, especially as it appears to have been so well received by others. 

I could have easily voted for five that I felt most deserving; having to cull those to three has left me with recurring second thoughts.

This is what I found:[Spoiler2=January Challenge: "Fiery Glow"]


We begin with a piece that is light apparently layered over some depth. Little trips into rhythm and rhyme make for a generally pleasant time. A reminder of the anachronistic and insightful humour of BC earns thanks.


shedpog329 said:


> *Cavemen *
> 
> *Johnny Hart [O1] paves the way
> to the periodicals
> 
> ancient riddle. Talltales [O2] scribbled
> upon walls,


  [O1]Reference to comic genius behind BC comics.
[O2]Interesting meld of telltales with tall tales. That’s what you did, right? 



WORKSHOP ENTRY –
  Have we found America’s Pam Ayers? Or perhaps a channelling of the popular British poet entertainer or her muse? A light rhyming bit of fire and fun. Oh yes, those moments when I would lament that “burning ring of fire!” Plain yoghurt or sour cream is my salvation, my way to beat the system before the system heats me.


astroannie said:


> *PAR-TAY!*
> 
> The [O1] quantities …


  [O1]For consistency, this shouldn’t be capped.




WORKSHOP ENTRY –
  When it comes to haiku, I am ignorance squared. I believe they adhere to a strict syllabic pattern (5/7/5), and should make some observation, simple yet profound, of the natural world. As far as I can tell, this is achieved. 


Nellie said:


> *Luminous (Haiku) *






Beyond fair poetic prose in a geometric construction, some plays on words, and a sense of endings, I’m not sure what to take from this one. Even allowing for poetic license, I’m jarred by some word or grammar choices.


James 剣 斧 血 said:


> *Flood *
> Sins stride the sand at the mouth [O1] of the sea
> 
> While [O2] Love leaves on a
> setting sun with
> a sail of
> shame laced-
> red.[O3]


  [O1]Mouth? I know rivers have mouths, but seas? That, I didn’t know. Unless you mean the Straits of Gibraltar as the mouth of the Mediterranean? Or somewhere similar for another sea?
[O2]While suggests this last be attached to the previous; if not it creates an unfinished statement.
[O3]I can see all sorts of something-laced, but no laced-something works for me. In other words, shame-laced red would have worked; red-laced shame would have worked. But not the arrangement as it appears here.




  A tale, the sire’s fate, a hint of myth in the names, a recurring flow of words in mobile lines. Part of a series, perhaps? Importantly, to me at least, there is a rhythm and flow that is in tune with the story; a piece to be spoken perhaps with wine, ale or mead, fire and shadows.   


Darkkin said:


> *An Ember of Truth*
> 
> It was truth reflected; Jackaby’s fate meted upon the shore, a blazing aureole.(2)
> Echo and Miri, quicksilver flowing, the embers of his line, fires of his soul.(4)
> 
> To the Trioctopi[O1] , scarlet tentacles snatching, sister of the _Night Galleon_, fell.


  [O1]This is not the usual tri-octopi, I’m guessing, but something more like the kraken. Yes or no, I doubt it should be title capped.





Again, I’m not sure what to take from this one. Some sharp images – modern words replacing old – but, considering the title, the imagery in the second is suspiciously descriptive of novelty condoms, making the whole an interval in some organic, perhaps member-driven, convergence.


PrinzeCharming said:


> *Spark of Love*
> 
> Beautifully crafted cocoons left from infatuation or lust,
> the decreased caterpillars shriveled from insufficient trust.
> Dismembered victims carried wings that once tickled the walls,
> new echoes from a voice linger from the calls.


 



  A brilliant, brilliant opening par/stanza/verse/whatever – great concept and wonderful image – is let down by the rest, a mix of traditional but too often prosaic phrasing, and a fairly ordinary message. The journey also shifts from intensely individual to superficially generic which doesn’t help. 


inkwellness said:


> *Sailor from the Iron *
> Molten red awaited form:
> the heart within the lion,
> from the fiery glow to mold
> the sailor from the iron.
> 
> The fresh fleet set against them
> made their worn ships look old.[O1]


  [O1]Whether it’s the unnecessary extra syllable, or the arrangement of words, this line doesn’t work. If it were me, I’d drop look – it’s useless here, and then play with the position of worn in that line.





A creation story or myth in rhyme, with a creator called “Great” or something like that. As a simple teaching fable, it mostly works. 

_The late edit is problematic. _



ned said:


> Last edited by ned; Mon 11 January 2016 at 10:08 PM.
> Posted: Mon 11 January 2016, 09:55 PM
> *Bang!
> *
> Akbar took a strand of nothing,


 



  An informal portrait of age in anonymity, accepting of the time, the shadowed path ahead, still proud in self and place, some Yiddish influence in the home, and Elvis remembered. A little says a lot in this piece. 


Gumby said:


> *Almost Done* *
> she runs a feather duster
> over chachkies--a pink
> ceramic Cadillac
> with sequin-suited figurine
> 
> hums a few bars of “_Burning Love”_


 



  Funny and scary, a clever corruption of Star Light Star Bright, structured like a flame, smoke or protest march, leads into what appears to be a dark rites declaration of war against that insidious usurper of daily life: information technology. And while we are at it, the mob demands, let’s get rid of it all and start over with fire and stone. The wheel can wait. Better the devil you know. 


rcallaci said:


> Fireball​  [FONT=&Verdana]
> make the devil pay---
> with iTs blood and bones this very night…[/FONT]
> 
> till the end and beginning of time …​


 




Thoughtful, premeditated and premedicated, DIY cremation. A very good work with only one disagreement: what has occurred in this piece is not divorce but self-imposed widowhood. Any question of morality I leave to the moralists.


Chester's Daughter said:


> *Home Cooking (Mature Content) *
> Divorce by fire


 



A story of rebellious youth turned exile, ending with a sundown ritual of spiritual and possibly physical suicide. I don’t know if such a figure was ever made legend, or if the list of activities were ever contemporaneous as suggested, or if they are merged here just as Ra and Horus were in an ancient time. Regardless, it is a simple yet powerful work with layers of meaning. 


Phil Istine said:


> *Sacrifice *
> His dying cry, mere whispers in men’s minds.


 


Imagination is a wonderful gift that can become a terrible curse when alone in the dark. Rendered blind in the night, other senses increase, making the ordinary and familiar into other things, strange and sinister. This is well illustrated.


jenthepen said:


> *Walking Home **
> 
> Fear is something that crowds into the mind
> and leaves dread choosing what it will find,
> a chaos that cannot be read.





When the Devil was sent to Hades, the latter remarked, “Well, there goes the neighbourhood.” Rebellion and plummeting property values ensued, and the surface has been dealing with refugees from the afterlife ever since. I like the descriptive phrases.


PiP said:


> *From The Embers of Hell*
> 
> Diablo, [O1] stokes the fiery glow
> and flames leap and _roar_
> as geezers [O2] blow.



 [O1]This comma doesn’t belong.
[O2]A pun? A play on words? Geezers as geysers?

[/Spoiler2]


----------



## rcallaci

Cran

Thanks for the critique and devoting the time and effort to give all the poems a once over.   

I love fracturing fairy-tales and wish upon a star poems. -My poem was feeling lonely and neglected and highly appreciates  that someone understood what it was attempting to do.  I couldn't explain my piece any better- 

warmest
bob


----------



## Chesters Daughter

Bob beat me to it, lol. Thank you, Admiral, for taking so much of your precious time to go "old school" challenge style. It's been too long a time since one of these threads were used for their intended purpose. I'm hoping to be able to mirror your fine example once real life lets me be. Your observations are spot on, but I wouldn't expect anything less. 

Many thanks again for bringing the challenge back to its roots. Hugs.


----------



## Phil Istine

Indeed, thank you Cran for running your eye over the poems.  You didn't quite get my intended meaning on the last part, but that's probably the way I wrote it.  The "suicide" was by the Sun God (I capitalised 'His' in the hope of clarifying that).  The young man stopped believing in his God so I portrayed it as a suicide by the God - I just thought it would be an unusual take on it.


----------



## Cran

rcallaci said:


> Cran
> 
> Thanks for the critique and devoting the time and effort to give all the poems a once over.
> 
> I love fracturing fairy-tales and wish upon a star poems. -My poem was feeling lonely and neglected and highly appreciates  that someone understood what it was attempting to do.  I couldn't explain my piece any better-
> 
> warmest
> bob





Chester's Daughter said:


> Bob beat me to it, lol. Thank you, Admiral, for taking so much of your precious time to go "old school" challenge style. It's been too long a time since one of these threads were used for their intended purpose. I'm hoping to be able to mirror your fine example once real life lets me be. Your observations are spot on, but I wouldn't expect anything less.
> 
> Many thanks again for bringing the challenge back to its roots. Hugs.


It has been a long time, certainly too long on my part. I'm sorry that others haven't stepped up in that interval to show the entrants what can only otherwise be guessed; that each piece has been read as if judged. 



Phil Istine said:


> Indeed, thank you Cran for running your eye over the poems.  You didn't quite get my intended meaning on the last part, but that's probably the way I wrote it.  The "suicide" was by the Sun God (I capitalised 'His' in the hope of clarifying that).  The young man stopped believing in his God so I portrayed it as a suicide by the God - I just thought it would be an unusual take on it.


That was the ritual option I mentioned; the more likely interpretation. Poetry still retains some ambiguity in title capping personalities, especially in the first word of the line. The connection between god and man seemed to be there. Especially in rejection, for rejection is power taken, the claim to equivalence if not equality. Therefore, each is the other. Or, did you not intend that?


----------



## Phil Istine

Cran said:


> That was the ritual option I mentioned; the more likely interpretation. Poetry still retains some ambiguity in title capping personalities, especially in the first word of the line. The connection between god and man seemed to be there. Especially in rejection, for rejection is power taken, the claim to equivalence if not equality. Therefore, each is the other. Or, did you not intend that?



My aim with the poem was much simpler than that.  I took an aspect of the first thirty five years of my own life and transplanted it into another time and setting with a different God even. This isn't the arena to re-hash the difficulties of my early life, but writing that poem was quite liberating.


----------



## aj47

Wow, Cran.  I never knew people did that (or I would have done it).  I guess I'm too new or that it's too old school.

I'd give you reputation if it would let me -- not for the commentary on my piece, but for the whole ... enchilada.


----------



## Cran

Phil Istine said:


> My aim with the poem was much simpler than that.  I took an aspect of the first thirty five years of my own life and transplanted it into another time and setting with a different God even. This isn't the arena to re-hash the difficulties of my early life, but writing that poem was quite liberating.


I hear that.



astroannie said:


> Wow, Cran.  I never knew people did that (or I would have done it).  I guess I'm too new or that it's too old school.
> 
> I'd give you reputation if it would let me -- not for the commentary on my piece, but for the whole ... enchilada.


As Lisa noted, it goes back to the roots of the challenge, and a rejuvenation or two since. The original poetry challenge came out of the LM; well, the poets were kicked out of the LM which was wanting to focus on prose fiction. 

When I joined WF, the first go at a poetry challenge had died. Rob and some other members started up another which the admin of the day eventually got behind. There were attempts at judged challenges, but a lot of disagreement over how that should be done. That led to a falling out between some members and staffers of the day, and yours truly getting a reputation for making trouble. There was some suspicion that I had (or should have) been a lawyer. Even though judging gave way to polling, I still added my comments for each poem with my voting post. 

That did seem to encourage others to add their reasons for their voting  selections, and the entrants were getting some feedback on their efforts  in the challenge, even though all were encouraged to post their poems  for individual critique after the challenge if they had not already  posted them before the challenge began.

I washed my hands of the whole argument and poetry challenge management, and spent time elsewhere on the forum until real life stepped in and I was out of contact for nearly a year.

When I came back, Rob had taken over the forum, and the poetry challenge was ticking along with Lisa at the helm and polling decided as the way to handle the assessment phase of the challenge. 

Most of my time was taken up with some of Rob's other projects - especially Motley Press - so I wasn't able to put back into the poetry challenge and barely managed to stay on top of the board mod stuff for the brief time I was a poetry board mod (much to Olly's dismay; he thought I should stay a mentor, but he didn't know about the secret plan of taking over from Rob in late 2012). 

Lisa was also going through bouts of real life, so the poetry challenge was managed by others at different times, and the patterns set by the regulars dictated each cycle. They did try the anonymous entry version, which squashed the rumours that popularity alone was determining who won the polls. And, of course, it did give rise to the most notorious sock puppetry, which led us to make some changes and to keeping a close eye on the polls as they happen.


----------



## aj47

The sad part is that my life was just dumped on and I probably won't have time for the next few months to even enter the challenges.  But I will remember and when I have time, I will take it.


----------



## rcallaci

Cran said:


> When I joined WF, the first go at a poetry challenge had died. Rob and some other members started up another which the admin of the day eventually got behind. There were attempts at judged challenges, but a lot of disagreement over how that should be done. That led to a falling out between some members and staffers of the day, and yours truly getting a reputation for making trouble. There was some suspicion that I had (or should have) been a lawyer. Even though judging gave way to polling, I still added my comments for each poem with my voting post.



I remember when Cliff, made it the LM for Poetry - 

*LM Poetry Challenge - 11/26/07 | Theatre
*
Welcome to the first installment of the LM Poetry challenge. We hope for it to be every bit as enjoyable and successful as it was when Baron was handling it in the Poetry forums. If you have any questions about the challenge, want to discuss it, or just want to chat about poetry in general, stop by The Bard's Bistro.

Your judges for this round are:

*Ilasir Maroa
rcallaci
Pete C
Shawn

*

You came in second with baron coming in first- it was close I still remember your entry;


*Life in Theatre*

This is my role, I tell myself
in deep breaths, straining against 
the demons who know fear. Silent,
staring from some distant beyond,
impatient to hear again the words 
which are my cue to enter, and those 
of my teachers through years of practice; 
rehearsals and replays of every move,
driven to learn every detail.

This is my life, I tell myself
in the mirror, checking the costume
that defines the moment, outlines
the movement, and illustrates my part
in the unfolding mystery. Masked,
hooded and gloved, the villain 
damned or the hero who defies 
death and saves the victim; 
will anyone know, even at the climax? 

This is my time, I tell myself
in measured steps, each one closer
to the blazing lights which hide
the eager, the hushed, the critical
audience awaiting my performance. 
I cannot see them, nor hear them; 
there are only my fine instruments, 
my supporting cast, and my unknown co-star, 
illuminated under the lights. 
I expose my blade, and without trembling, 
I manage to speak. 

"I shall now make the first incision ..."


A brilliant piece- I've always remembered it -it stuck in my brain, which means it was a powerful poem indeed. 

I would love to see the poetry challenge go back to its roots- Those first few challenges were quite good but finding judges and how to score was a big nightmare - Judging poetry is quite different from judging prose.  It takes a different mindset and more of a mental effort. It requires poets who understand more than just the basics, who are comfortable about discussing metaphor, alliteration, assonance, free verse, form and a slew of other poetic topics. At least that was how is was judged. I believe that is why it went to voting- finding experienced poets willing to judge  under strict criteria was a bitch. maybe now it wouldn't be as hard. I would love to see it back on the LM.


warmest
bob


----------



## Phil Istine

astroannie said:


> The sad part is that my life was just dumped on and I probably won't have time for the next few months to even enter the challenges.  But I will remember and when I have time, I will take it.



That is a great pity.  I value your work highly.


----------



## Cran

rcallaci said:


> I remember when Cliff, made it the LM for Poetry -
> 
> *LM Poetry Challenge - 11/26/07 | Theatre
> *
> Welcome to the first installment of the LM Poetry challenge. We hope for it to be every bit as enjoyable and successful as it was when Baron was handling it in the Poetry forums. If you have any questions about the challenge, want to discuss it, or just want to chat about poetry in general, stop by The Bard's Bistro.
> 
> Your judges for this round are:
> 
> *Ilasir Maroa
> rcallaci
> Pete C
> Shawn
> *


Wow. Yes, I remember, but I didn't think anybody else did. Hats off to you, sir. 

Pete and Baron locked horns over the judging system, and instead of helping as I intended, I only made it worse. I'd taken the basic two-part LM judging guide and added the explanatory notes (which the LM had on a different page) and one extra criterion set - poetic devices - which the basic LM guide didn't cover. 

Shawn came up with another - five part - rubric which was tested, and from what I could tell, was found wanting, or at least confusing. Someone else suggested an outsider's ten part system which nobody seemed to like very much. Part of my irritation about these other ideas was that they were tabled after my three part LM-derived guide was dismissed as too complicated.  Things kind of went downhill from there.



> You came in second with baron coming in first- it was close I still remember your entry;
> 
> *Life in Theatre*
> 
> A brilliant piece- I've always remembered it -it stuck in my brain, which means it was a powerful poem indeed.


Thank you. I've been very lucky for one who only occasionally dabbles in poetry. 




> I would love to see the poetry challenge go back to its roots- Those first few challenges were quite good but finding judges and how to score was a big nightmare - Judging poetry is quite different from judging prose.  It takes a different mindset and more of a mental effort. It requires poets who understand more than just the basics, who are comfortable about discussing metaphor, alliteration, assonance, free verse, form and a slew of other poetic topics. At least that was how is was judged. I believe that is why it went to voting- finding experienced poets willing to judge  under strict criteria was a bitch. maybe now it wouldn't be as hard. I would love to see it back on the LM.
> 
> 
> warmest
> bob


Your capacity for understatement remains legendary, Bob. Yes, finding judges and a system that everyone can work with was a major headache. 

The finding judges part is true for all of our regular judged challenges. It helps that we have someone like astro who took on the role of judge coordinator, and it also helps that we keep the judging side of things flexible enough to allow for those who don't have the expertise or experience but who are willing to say what they like or don't like and, more importantly, why. 

I agree it would be great to see the poetry challenge as an LM-style judged challenge again, but I understand why it went down the path it took. I'd be happy if any or all of the challenges included both forms of assessment: panel and poll. There are strengths, I believe, in both. There are also logistical pains in managing both. Say Luvvy*



_*That's French, I think, for That's Life._


----------



## -xXx-

i have narrowed it to four.
that means i'll have to come back
and read them all again.
it's wonderful to see the theme diversity,
it's also fab to see a means for offering
optional critique.
some are very sensitive about feedback
on intimate poetic creation.
i applaud those that share despite those concerns.

good show all!
super topic!
i will return.
*stares at the readers that aren't participating*
*points*
*you! lurker! pick 3!*


----------



## Chesters Daughter

-xXx- said:


> i have narrowed it to four.
> that means i'll have to come back
> and read them all again.
> it's wonderful to see the theme diversity,
> it's also fab to see a means for offering
> optional critique.
> some are very sensitive about feedback
> on intimate poetic creation.
> i applaud those that share despite those concerns.
> 
> good show all!
> super topic!
> i will return.
> *stares at the readers that aren't participating*
> *points*
> *you! lurker! pick 3!*



Best hurry, hon, the poll closes in four hours. No pressure, lol.


----------



## -xXx-

ummm...*gulp* 
*prepares for the new challenge*


----------

